

Ask HN: How to find a non-technical partner for a side project? - tschitschi

So here is my situation: I developed a B2B SaaS product as a side project and things are looking promising so far. People seem to be interested in the product, there are sign-ups, people are testing it, asking questions and using the free plan.<p>Naturally, I would like to bootstrap it to a sustainable business now.<p>There is just the problem that I don&#x27;t have any expertise in selling stuff and I also don&#x27;t really like it. I believe that having a non-technical partner would be the perfect move for me. Someone who is interested in sales, marketing etc. and who is ok to bootstrap, meaning no salary in the beginning but equity.<p>So my question to HN: Where would you search for this kind of person?
======
subpixel
Maybe share a link?

